# افضل نموذج لتقييم وتقدير المخاطر المهنية Risk assessment form



## يا الغالي (12 فبراير 2013)

:: روابط التحميل:: 

تحميل النموذج - ملف اكسل 

تحميل مثال توضيحي على استخدام النموذج 








تحميل دورة تعليمية حول اساسيات تقييم المخاطر المهنية وتوثيقها 

رابط تحميل الدورة 


*محتويات الدورة**:*
*· **مقدمة عن تقييم المخاطر *
*· **التعرف على مخاطر العمل*
*· **الفرق بين الخطر والمخاطرة*
*· **احتمالات حدوث الخطر*
*· **مستويات شدة الاصابة أو الضرر *
*· **مصفوفة المخاطر **Risk Matrix*
*· **وسائل التحكم فى الخطر*
*· **نموذج تقييم المخاطر*
*· **نماذج وامثلة على تقييم المخاطر*


-- منقول --


----------



## جيل أكتوبر (15 يونيو 2013)

جميل جدا ....
شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله بك..


----------



## hyssin (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (18 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## cyrenaica (31 يوليو 2013)

احسنت و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله بك
وجزا الله الأخ مرتضى كل الخير
مع تحياتي


----------



## زياد يونس (7 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمدطلحة (6 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## إسماعيل 1 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكر ياباشا وربنا يزيدك


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------



## fsherman (22 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ecc1010 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

اللهم إغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين


----------



## عماد شرف (19 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## akmq (17 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## إيهاب جابر (22 يوليو 2014)

جــــــزاكـ الله كل الخير 
وان شاء الله الاستفادة للجميع 
مشكور يالغالى


----------



## writer (18 أغسطس 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## writer (18 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## khalid elnaji (24 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (8 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## hadou1969 (17 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا الله يحفظك


----------



## م.الجاحظ (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عيظة 2015 (28 يونيو 2015)

اخوي يا الغالي أتمنى تحول هذا النموذج الى اللغة العربية و كذلك المثال التوضيحي لاستخدام النموذج باللغة العربية
الله يجزاك خير ...
او اذا احد يقدر من الاعضاء ...
الله يوفقكم جميعا ...


----------



## sayed00 (28 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خير استاذنا ... كل عام و انتم بخير


----------

